# Tapes arrived!



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

They arrived today and I can't wait to get started. This past week has been the most stressful week I've had in a long long time and my IBS is in full gear. I will be using headphones so hopefully it will help another problem, my husbands snoring! I understand that even if you fall asleep you still benefit, the subconcious absorbs the information? Anything else I should know before starting?sickofsick


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Don't worry if you fall asleep. It is your conscious mind that sleeps, the subconscious pays attention. Just relax, no effort is required. ENJOY!







AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

sickofsick, good luck with the tapes and let us know how you do or if you need support. It is better to relax and listen, but it is also okay to sleep and a lot of people do.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi sickofsick:How's it going?JeanG


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Hi Jean, thanks for asking. I'm on day 4 so I guess I have a long way to go. The first two days I think I was under rather than sleeping because I remember the count up but not much else. Last night I remember nothing!I'm going through a very stressful time right now so I'm hoping if nothing else they will help calm me down.sickofsick


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2001)

Hi All,SoS, Enjoy your journey,







Best RegardsMike


----------

